# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Eremitas da nossa costa

## Antonio Andrade

B :Olá: as noites a todos

Apanhei ontem aqui em Carreço,(Viana do Castelo), juntamente com o Paulo Fornelos(Obrigado Paulo pela companhia e conhecimento da Zona), alguns Nassarius e 2 Eremitas de patas castanhas parece. Acontece que tive algum cuidado na adaptação dos mesmos a agua do meu aqua antes de lá os lançar.
Acontece q ambos ficaram mais ou menos no mesmo sítio até hoje e um deles (anexo fotos) saiu hoje da concha lentamente e deixou-se estar sem a mesma(estaria com calor ou precisaria de outra maior). Uma coisa é certa receando q acabasse por morrer retirei-o do aqua e está num taparware aberto com varias conchas mas receio que acabe por morrer. O outro mudou rápidamente de casa e parece estar bem.
Aguardo algumas dicas sobre o tema.

 :yb677:  Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

Nunca dei por esse comportamento em nenhum ermita e ja tive muitos e vi-os muitas vezes trocar de cascas. Mas deixava-o no aquario com as cascas por perto... ele logo se decide.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Nunca dei por esse comportamento em nenhum ermita e ja tive muitos e vi-os muitas vezes trocar de cascas. Mas deixava-o no aquario com as cascas por perto... ele logo se decide.


Boas pessoal :Olá:  
Se são brancos é só de nome ... as patas são acastanhadas e não brancas 
como os que recebi do algarve :yb665:  , embora não esteja a questionar os
conhecimentos do Filipe em equipas de limpeza :yb624:  
Andrade, como te tinha contado , a experiência com os eremitas de carreço que o pessoal de Viana teve foi má :Icon Cry:  .
Tantos os meus como os do Passos e do David Lemos  só duram uns dias.
Tentei duas vezes e eles saiam das cascas ao fim de uns dias e morriam em 
pouco tempo , como o teu estava a fazer.
Penso que não gostam muito da temperatura, pois os brancos e verdes que
vieram do sul do pais continuam vivos e estão em 3 aquas de viana á varios meses.

Se penso que devias contactar o Fiipe Simões e pedir um orçamento :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Nunca dei por esse comportamento em nenhum ermita e ja tive muitos e vi-os muitas vezes trocar de cascas. Mas deixava-o no aquario com as cascas por perto... ele logo se decide.



Achas que o devolva ao aqua?

Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

o maximo que pode acontecer é ele morrer, mas isso tanto acontece no tupperware, como no aqua. Não vejo ai grandes soluções.

Ele deve ter levado cá com um choque termico que deve ser obra...

Esses bichos convem sempre fazer uma aclimatização muito lenta, pois as diferenças de temperatura são muito grandes. Os cá do algarve estão efectivamente habituados a temperaturas mais altas, mas mesmo assim não sao as dos nossos aquarios.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

[QUOTE=Filipe Simões]Ele deve ter levado cá com um choque termico que deve ser obra...

Boas Filipe :Olá:  
Penso que não terá sido esse o motivo ( "deitar lá para dentro" ),
com os meus tinha cuidado e acontecia o mesmo, e foi igual com todos os vianenses :Admirado:  
Sou mesmo paciente, os lysmatas tiveram aclimatização de sete horas...

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado Filipe

Já agora gostaria de saber qual a dieta destes bichitos, gostaria de saber um pouco mais.

Antecipadamente agradecido
Andrade

Já agora gostaria de por um Video que fiz como se faz?

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Paulo

A adaptação foi até bastante lenta com a introdução gradual de agua do meu aqua. Levou aí meia hora antes de os lançar. (Já agora ainda está vivo no Tapparware)

Abraço
Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

meia hora é muito curta... umas horas, uns dias... ainda vá que não vá.

São detritivoros, comem detritos e removem o substrato, não os ves agarrados as pedrinhas?

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

[QUOTE=Filipe Simões]meia hora é muito curta... umas horas, uns dias... ainda vá que não vá.

Realmente meia hora é curto... estou com o filipe na aclimatização.
Continuo a achar é que não se safam, os meus levavam varias horas a 
aclimatizar e não se safavam :Admirado:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Então como se faz a aclimatação deles Paulo?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Boas, :Olá:  

Eu costumo fazer da seguinte forma:

1º Coloco o saco onde eles estão dentro de água e espero + ou -1 Hora

2º Vai tudo (água e tudo) para dentro de um recipiente de plástico, onde deito água do aquário gota a gota até fazer o dobro do volume de água que tinha (isto demora umas 3 Horas)

3º Tiro os bicharocos com a mão ou uma rede e deito para dentro do aquário

Não sei se é a forma mais correcta, mas faço assim e não me tenho dado mal.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Julgo que ninguém de Viana conseguiu manter, por muito tempo eremitas das nossas praias.

Contudo, ao pergunta que fazes sobre o tipo de dieta destes caranguejos, aqui fica alguma informação.

_Os caranguejos-eremitas são predadores  e no habitat natural comem moluscos (principalmente bivalves), equinodermes, vermes, restos alimentares de outros animais e até mesmo outros crustáceos.

No aquário, aceitam muito bem qualquer tipo de alimento congelado (camarão, mexilhão, etc). Não convém alimenta-los com animais inteiros (vivos ou mortos recentemente - ex: mexilhão), pois são vorazes e, com o movimento das quelas, das maxilas e mesmo com as antenas, "espalham" o alimento dilacerado por todos os lados.

Quando são pequenos ou de espécies menores, comem restos deixados por outros habitantes do aquário, sendo que algumas espécies utilizam as algas como complemento alimentar._

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

No ano passado apanhei bastantes eremitas na nossa costa, por experiência própria não aguentam mais do que 2 a 3 meses, e no caso dos mais resistentes.

Claro que estou a falar em eremitas coletados na zona da costa entre o estuário do Tejo e cabo Espichel, Lagoa de Albufeira incluido.

No caso dos da lagoa de Albufeira, são os mais resistentes.

No que diz respeito a adaptação não adianta muito pois os coitados mais tarde ou mais cedo vão morrer, o problema, a meu ver, não está na adaptação inicial, mas sim na incmpatibilidade destes animais com as condições dos nossos aquários de recife.

Os Eremitas que melhor se adaptam são os dos Açores.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Sou apenas mais um que não tem conseguído manter Eremitas da nossa costa (excepto uma espécie da Ilha da Madeira)

Tenho observado que a melhor forma de os transportar é a seco. Basta serem colocados num saco com um pouco de papel humedecido (de preferência papel higiénico). Os meus vieram assim da Madeira e chegaram todos "vivinhos". 

Já os tenho a mais de um ano e estão a a ficar cada vez mais bonitos.

Aproveito o tópico para questionar os membros.

Quem tem Eremitas da nossa costa a mais de um ano?

Qual é a cor das patas?

----------


## MarioMarques

Eu tenho iguais aos teus Júlio, mas vieram dos Açores.
Tenho dois desses á cerca de 8 meses.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu acontece-me a mesma , comprei a um membro do forum uns 50 ha cerca de 2 meses agora so tenho uns 10 vao morrendo alguns todos dias,so os cerites e que resistem , os meus por este andar no proximo mes nao sobra nenhum.
os meus sao patas castanhas e brancas.
um abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá companheiros 
> Tenho observado que a melhor forma de os transportar é a seco. Basta serem colocados num saco com um pouco de papel humedecido (de preferência papel higiénico). Os meus vieram assim da Madeira e chegaram todos "vivinhos".


Boas, Júlio.

Também já tive essa experiência e conclui o mesmo. No Verão passado o meu filho e um meu sobrinho apanharam alguns eremitas (patas brancas). Trouxe-os para casa num balde com água do mar. Verti-os num sapo plástico e fiz a aclimatação (+- 1 hora), meti-os o aqua e duraram apenas alguns dias.

Noutra altura em que andava às "linhas" (uma espécie de minhota muito fina e comprida que vive na areia, junto às rochas) para pescar e capturei um eremita grande. Trouxe-o junto ao isco que estava em serrim de pinho, cheguei a casa, lavei-o e meti-o no aquário sem qualquer tipo de aclimatação. Aguentou-se +- 1 mês.

Neste momento não me adianta meter eremitas da nossa costa, sobretudo patas brancas, pois o meu Green Wrasse (_Halichoeres chloropterus_) "lambe-os" a todos. Quando os apanho é mesmo para o peixe os comer  :SbRequin2:   :Coradoeolhos: .

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Boas

tenho mantido ermitas do cabo raso á muito tempo. Penso que os mais antigos devem ter quase 1 ano. Em termos de climatização é so mesmo a temperatura, pois a minha agua é toda do cabo raso.

abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus caros  :yb677:  

Muita coisa se escreveu a custa destes pobres bichitos. Concluo atraves das vossas referencias que o melhor será adquirir uns exemplares dos Açores,(Quem é que os envia?), em vez de sacrificar estas pobres criaturas da nossa costa. A mim pessoalmente custa muito vê-los desaparecer. Ou então adquirir como hoje fiz 2 novos na loja do Luís um supostamente de patas azuis (ainda não vi a cor) e um de patas castanhas acho eu.
Ah já agora adquiri o meu primeiro peixito, um encantador Gobidio de seu nome Ecsenius Midas que vos apresento na foto anexa.

Cumps a todos
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

[QUOTE=Ah já agora adquiri o meu primeiro peixito, um encantador Gobidio de seu nome Ecsenius Midas (Midas para os amigos) que vos apresento na foto anexa.Este é o meu

Cumps a todos
Andrade[/QUOTE]
Anexo foto do meu

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Meus caros  
> Ou então adquirir como hoje fiz 2 novos na loja do Luís um supostamente de patas azuis (ainda não vi a cor) e um de patas castanhas acho eu.
> Ah já agora adquiri o meu primeiro peixito, um encantador Gobidio de seu nome Ecsenius Midas que vos apresento na foto anexa.
> Cumps a todos
> Andrade


Boas, Andrade.

Não sei se o Luís recebeu, entretanto, alguma encomenda da vivos. Se assim não for, os eremitas que ele lá tinha eram da nossa costa (Algarve). São patas verdes e patas brancas. Um conselho: aqui no fórum arranjas muito, mas muito mais barato. Pelo preço que pagaste por 1 eremitas pagas os portes e recebes uma carradas deles. O Filipe Simões, por exemplo, vende-os a 50 cêntimos cada (eremitas patas verdes e patas brancas, nassários e cerites).

Quanto ao peixinho, já o tinha visto lá há muito tempo e também me pareceu encantador. Fizeste uma boa compra. Parabéns! :Pracima:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Não sei se o Luís recebeu, entretanto, alguma encomenda da vivos. Se assim não for, os eremitas que ele lá tinha eram da nossa costa (Algarve). São patas verdes e patas brancas. 

OLá Passos

Se são do Algarve não sei são de patas castanhas e podes crer que lhe vou perguntar  :Admirado:  
Quanto ao Filipe Simões vou-lhe comprar de certeza mas só os terá dentro de 2 ou três semanas. Agora li aqui alguem q refere q os dos Açores são os mais resistentes. Sabes quem os pode enviar  :SbQuestion2:  

Abraço
Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Quanto ao Filipe Simões vou-lhe comprar de certeza mas só os terá dentro de 2 ou três semanas. Agora li aqui alguem q refere q os dos Açores são os mais resistentes. Sabes quem os pode enviar  :SbQuestion2:  

Abraço
Andrade[/QUOTE]

Boa noite, Andrade.




> Se são do Algarve não sei são de patas castanhas e podes crer que lhe vou perguntar


Pelo menos os que vi eram vulgares patas verdes, em conchas de cerite, iguais aos que comprei ao Filipe.




> Agora li aqui alguem q refere q os dos Açores são os mais resistentes. Sabes quem os pode enviar


Não te sei precisar quem, mas já li que alguém vendia eremitas patas vermelhas, ou dos Açores ou da Madeira. Agora, não sei se são espécies endógenas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ermitas de patas brancas (castanhas) como o da foto, podem ser apanhados facilmente em Peniche junto ao porto de embarque para as Berlengas.

Pela minha experiência, pouco duram nos nossos aquários (meses)

Já agora, no mesmo local, podem apanhar nassarius como o da foto em baixo

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Júlio.

Nas praias de Viana do Castelo também há desses bicharocos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas, Júlio.
> 
> Nas praias de Viana do Castelo também há desses bicharocos.


Tenho uma altura voltar a visitar Viana do Castelo.

Em tempos de criança fui durante muitos anos fazer praia com os meus avós para a Praia de Afife. 

Já nada recordo da altura (foi durante os meus 3 aos 6 anos de idade)

De Viana do Castelo recordo-me dos "cabeçudos". Algo tradicional que (penso) pela altura do Carnaval, andavam numa grande praça. 

Pelo menos para um garoto de 5 ou 6 anos parecia-me enorme  :yb624:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boa Noite  :Olá:  

Aqui estão Passos os artistas que adquiri ao Luís, aguardo opiniões, mas de patas azuis nenhum é certamente.

Encontram-se perfeitamente bem  :SbOk3:  

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boa Noite  
> 
> Aqui estão Passos os artistas que adquiri ao Luís, aguardo opiniões, mas de patas azuis nenhum é certamente.
> 
> Encontram-se perfeitamente bem  
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Boas, Andrade.

São sem dúvida alguma patas verdes e o Luís vendeu-tos como tal.

Só que, na minha opinião, só isso, acho um preço exagerado para um bicho desses. Como já referi, com o preço que pagaste por 1 exemplar, pagas os portes de uma carrada deles e ficas servido de uma vez. Foi o que eu fiz...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Tenho uma altura voltar a visitar Viana do Castelo.
> 
> Em tempos de criança fui durante muitos anos fazer praia com os meus avós para a Praia de Afife. 
> 
> Já nada recordo da altura (foi durante os meus 3 aos 6 anos de idade)
> 
> De Viana do Castelo recordo-me dos "cabeçudos". Algo tradicional que (penso) pela altura do Carnaval, andavam numa grande praça. 
> 
> Pelo menos para um garoto de 5 ou 6 anos parecia-me enorme


O Andrade que me desculpe o "off-topic", mas é um bocado de publicidade à nossa terra.

Boa noite, Júlio.

Se vieres a Viana, não é bairrismo exacerbado, vais ficar agradavelmente surpreendido e não ficas mais porque já há muitos anos que cá não vens, desde os teus 6 anos, pois se tivesse visitado Viana há 10 anos atrás e a visse agora, ficavas boquiaberto. Com o programa Polis a cidade foi revirada do avesso e completamente transformada, para melhor na minha opinião. O Centro Histórico foi devolvido aos peões, com passeios largos, e foi totalmente revitalizado.

Em Viana podes disfrutar de soberbas paisagens de mar, rio, campo e montanha. Basta subires à montanha de Santa Luzia, a 50 m  de altitude do nível médio das águas do mar, ires até ao Zimbório, que fica bem no topo do templo de Sagrado Coração de Jesus, e tens uma panorâmica de 360º de paisagens maravilhosas. Se cá vieres aproveita e vai até Santa Luzia no novo elevador, ou funicular como cá lhe chamam.

Quanto aos "cabeçudos", não é no Carnaval, mas sim a meados de Agosto, na romaria concelhia dedicada à padroeira dos pescadores, a Senhora da Agonia. Os grupos de "Zés P'reiras" e os "cabeçudos" fazem as "arruadas" e de manhã e ao meio-dia, juntam-se na Praça da República, que tem uma acústica fenomenal, e fazem a chamada "Revista". É simplesmente estrondoso, na verdadeira acepção da palavra, pois já imaginaste 10 ou mais grupos de zabumbas a tocar naquela praça?!

Se vieres a Viana anda por esta altura, há mais movimento, é certo, mas, como acontece a quase todos os forasteiros, ficas logo enamorado desta terra.

Pronto, aqui fica este breve bilhete postal.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Caro Júlio
Como poderei aquirir esses eremitas da Madeira? Se não fosse massada gostaria de poder aquirir alguns.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Caro Júlio
> Como poderei aquirir esses eremitas da Madeira? Se não fosse massada gostaria de poder aquirir alguns.
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Olá António  :Olá:  

Os meus viram daí mesmo.

Foi o companheiro José Julio que me os deu

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boa Noite  
> 
> Aqui estão Passos os artistas que adquiri ao Luís, aguardo opiniões, mas de patas azuis nenhum é certamente.
> 
> Encontram-se perfeitamente bem  
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade


Olá António :Olá: ,

Esse hermitas que adquiriste são _Clibanarius sp._ (patas verdes da nossa costa).



Quanto aos patas vermelhas da Madeira/Açores (_Calcinus tubularis_)eu adquiri ao membro Carlos Jorge dos Açores!

----------


## Miguel Correia

Olá!

Tenho eremitas iguais ao do Júlio Macieira uns mais recentes que outros, não posso precisar mas alguns têm mais que um ano, já arranjei a alguns membros de cá (Rúben, Alfredo, Paula, o Olivier e ao Sr. Júlio), tentei uma vez enviar para um membro do Continente mas os danados rasgaram o saco, talvez por irem dois géneros, uns mais agressivos e maiores que outros, quanto à aclimatização, pelo menos estes entram directamente no aquário sem qualquer problema, até porque em pouco tempo começam a comer e são incansáveis, logo que possa tiro uma foto dos meus.
Se vierem à ilha posso arranjar uns quantos :SbSourire: .

Cumprimentos,
Miguel Correia

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá!
> 
> Tenho eremitas iguais ao do Júlio Macieira uns mais recentes que outros, não posso precisar mas alguns têm mais que um ano, já arranjei a alguns membros de cá (Rúben, Alfredo, Paula, o Olivier e ao Sr. Júlio), tentei uma vez enviar para um membro do Continente mas os danados rasgaram o saco, talvez por irem dois géneros, uns mais agressivos e maiores que outros, quanto à aclimatização, pelo menos estes entram directamente no aquário sem qualquer problema, até porque em pouco tempo começam a comer e são incansáveis, logo que possa tiro uma foto dos meus.
> Se vierem à ilha posso arranjar uns quantos.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Miguel Correia


Boas, Miguel.

Pois, a dificuldade é ir à Madeira. Já experimentaste enviar os eremitas em garrafas de 0,75 l de água.

É um material mais resistente e talvez não tenhas o problema que descreves.

Já agora, quanto custam os portes para o Continente?

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas, Miguel.
> 
> Pois, a dificuldade é ir à Madeira. Já experimentaste enviar os eremitas em garrafas de 0,75 l de água.
> 
> É um material mais resistente e talvez não tenhas o problema que descreves.
> 
> Já agora, quanto custam os portes para o Continente?


Olá Passos,

De facto é uma boa ideia, essa da garrafa, penso que os portes devem andar pelos 4 a 5 euros.
Por vezes faço mergulho em apneia e apanho alguns, claro que se fosse para mandar para todos penso que teria que "respirar debaixo de água" :yb665:  , por vezes aparecem outro tipo de eremitas com a maré baixa, são pretos/esverdeados não sei se tão eficazes, poderei enviar uns quantos a quem me pedir mas sem qualquer compromisso, dependendo da minha disponibilidade/estado do mar/e eremitas disponíveis, o ideal seria por zonas, ia numa garrafa e dividiam.

Cumps,
Miguel.

----------


## Pedro Miguel Gomes

Olá.
Miguel, eu estou interessado em alguns.
Mas realmente o ideal eram juntar uns quantos membros pois pelo menos os portes ficavam muito mais baratos.
Um abraço,

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá Passos,
> 
> De facto é uma boa ideia, essa da garrafa, penso que os portes devem andar pelos 4 a 5 euros.
> Por vezes faço mergulho em apneia e apanho alguns, claro que se fosse para mandar para todos penso que teria que "respirar debaixo de água" , por vezes aparecem outro tipo de eremitas com a maré baixa, são pretos/esverdeados não sei se tão eficazes, poderei enviar uns quantos a quem me pedir mas sem qualquer compromisso, dependendo da minha disponibilidade/estado do mar/e eremitas disponíveis, o ideal seria por zonas, ia numa garrafa e dividiam.
> 
> Cumps,
> Miguel.


Boas, Miguel

Aqui em Viana do Castelo há alguns membros interessados nesses eremitas - patas azuis, vermelhas e os tais que falas, se forem reef safe.

O ideal seria comunicares quando tinhas os disponíveis e fazia-se a encomenda em grupo, 1 a 2 garrafas com determinado número de bichos.

----------


## Miguel Correia

Boas,

Então logo que os apanhe deixo aqui uma mensagem, como já referi antes, isto é sem compromisso.

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas,
> 
> Então logo que os apanhe deixo aqui uma mensagem, como já referi antes, isto é sem compromisso.
> 
> Cumps,
> Miguel


Combinado, Miguel. Boas pescarias... :Pracima:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Combinado, Miguel. Boas pescarias...



Espero que me calhem alguns também  :yb620:  

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Em tempos já enviei muitos para aí, mas, sinceramente, neste momento não tenho paciência para os enviar, não por serem difíceis de apanhar, mas porque andava em constante preocupação para saber se as entregas tinham corrido bem. Para além disso, outra coisa que me preocupava era não ter a certeza se estava a incorrer em algum tipo de ilegalidade.

No entanto, se alguém vier a S. Miguel que diga que eu indico um sítio onde podem apanhar bastantes patas vermelhas. Basta estar maré baixa e o mar permitir. Se tiver disponibilidade até vos posso acompanhar.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Carlos Jorge  :Olá:  

Pondero em breve, ir de novo até aos Açores em viagem de trabalho.

Claro que se ha-de arranjar um tempinho para visitar companheiros de RF

São Miguel e a Terceira são dois dos objectivos  :SbOk:  

Assim que tenha datas marcadas entro em contacto. 
Temos de marcar uma almoçarada ou jantarada nessa altura com mais companheiros e companheiras...claro.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Ok, é só avisares.

Até 2 de Julho tenho de mudar de casa. Se vieres antes ainda vez o aquário, senão vais ver tudo dentro de um alguidar das vindimas.

Depois combina-se uma jantarada e captura de bicharada.

Já agora tenho mantido esta espécie com grande sucesso ao ponto de se reproduzirem com frequência.


_Bursa scrobiculata_

Também se pode combinar um mergulho de garrafa. Só precisas de trazer o fato que o resto eu arranjo de borla.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Ok, é só avisares.
> 
> Até 2 de Julho tenho de mudar de casa. Se vieres antes ainda vez o aquário, senão vais ver tudo dentro de um alguidar das vindimas.
> 
> Depois combina-se uma jantarada e captura de bicharada.
> 
> Também se pode combinar um mergulho de garrafa. Só precisas de trazer o fato que o resto eu arranjo de borla.


Acho então que ainda vai ser mais cedo do que eu mesmo poderia pensar  :yb665:  

Ainda esta semana dou noticias  :Pracima:  

Claro que a ideia era 5 estrelas se houvesse mais companheiros mergulhadores que alinhassem connosco. Por mim alinho com todo o gosto.

Pode ser que alguem leia este tópico e alinhe   :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Julio, tenho acesso a 4 conjuntos completos, mas um tem de ir à revisão, outros dois são para mim e para o meu companheiro de mergulho. Sendo assim sobra apenas um que fica para ti. Também te posso ceder uma máscara e tubo novos e cinto de chumbos. Só tens de trazer o fato e as barbatanas (tenho umas 39 a mais, se cortares as unhas... :SbSourire2:  ) Se mais alguém quiser vir é bem vindo, mas tenho que falar com alguém que alugue material. 
O mergulho que te prometo é de rocha como nos bons velhos tempos :HaEbouriffe:  .

Desculpem o off-topic.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boas
> 
> Julio, tenho acesso a 4 conjuntos completos, mas um tem de ir à revisão, outros dois são para mim e para o meu companheiro de mergulho. Sendo assim sobra apenas um que fica para ti. Também te posso ceder uma máscara e tubo novos e cinto de chumbos. Só tens de trazer o fato e as barbatanas (tenho umas 39 a mais, se cortares as unhas... ) Se mais alguém quiser vir é bem vindo, mas tenho que falar com alguém que alugue material. 
> O mergulho que te prometo é de rocha como nos bons velhos tempos .
> 
> Desculpem o off-topic.


Olá Jorge  :Olá: 

Só preciso mesmo de garrafa "cheia" e chumbo.
Vou levar o meu equipamento de mergulho e fotográfico  :Pracima:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Se vierem à ilha posso arranjar uns quantos.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> Miguel Correia



vim daí ontem....  :yb665:   :yb665:   bem que gostava de ter alguns. foi por pouco  :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Bas noites a todos
> 
> Apanhei ontem aqui em Carreço,(Viana do Castelo), juntamente com o Paulo Fornelos(Obrigado Paulo pela companhia e conhecimento da Zona), alguns Nassarius e 2 Eremitas de patas castanhas parece. Acontece que tive algum cuidado na adaptação dos mesmos a agua do meu aqua antes de lá os lançar.
> Acontece q ambos ficaram mais ou menos no mesmo sítio até hoje e um deles (anexo fotos) saiu hoje da concha lentamente e deixou-se estar sem a mesma(estaria com calor ou precisaria de outra maior). Uma coisa é certa receando q acabasse por morrer retirei-o do aqua e está num taparware aberto com varias conchas mas receio que acabe por morrer. O outro mudou rápidamente de casa e parece estar bem.
> Aguardo algumas dicas sobre o tema.
> 
>  Andrade


Voltando ao tópico do companheiro António Andrade

Nunca vi ermitas abandonarem a concha e "passearem-se" pelo aquário para irem para uma outra concha. Quando tal acontece normalmente morrem e estão a abandonar a concha por motivos "estranhos"

O que normalmente acontece é que eles "quase se colam a nova concha" para efectuarem desse modo a passagem de uma concha para a outra em segurança.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Caro Júlio

Infelizmente tive a opurtunidade de o presenciar. Nunca mais o vi entretanto possivelmente os nassarius já o pulverizaram. Mais o que tinha mudado de concah já foi também à vida. Estou triste por ter contribuido para isto  :yb620:  . Emfim.
Cumps.

Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Realmente, é muito esquisito. Sem querer estar a duvidar do que contas, pois presenciaste o fenómeno, mas estou com o Júlio. 
É muito esquisito mesmo. Esses bichinhos já muito cuidadosos quando mudam de "casa", pois expõem o corpo mole que se encontra protegido dentro da concha e é um momento em que se encontram muito vulneráveis a ataques de predadores.

----------

